# Some 3d images from long ago



## ScientistAsHero (Dec 21, 2011)

These are a few 3d renderings I did long ago. (As the title would suggest.) I was inspired by InsanityStrickenWriter's naked Santa Claus (tee-hee) to post them.


----------



## vangoghsear (Dec 22, 2011)

Very nice VS.  Good work.


----------



## InsanityStrickenWriter (Dec 22, 2011)

Not too sure about the first one, but the rest are brilliant. The first one reminded me a bit of something from Google Sketchup, (a free modelling programme we use in Graphics class). I think part of the issue with that one is the textures. It does have some charm to it though. Second one has fantastic texture work. The models themselves seem simple enough, but the render is pretty beautiful. The rooms are pretty good too, though I note you left the electric sockets and wires out on the second. I modelled a bedroom once and, jesus, so many bloody wires. Cool plane.


----------



## ScientistAsHero (Dec 22, 2011)

Thanks. The first one was done for school and was a single frame from a 3d animation. I was making a commercial for a video game that took place during World War I. I used to have a clip of the car coming around the corner -- it was pretty interesting getting into the animation features because usually I just model stuff. The plane was also a part of that same project. It does look pretty odd just flying along by itself without a pilot.

The apartment room at sunset is the most recent one -- I had an idea for a 3d animated short film that chronicled about 30 years of the "life" of a random apartment building in a big city. The story would be told through the various tenants that lived there over the years. I had actually modeled a bunch of other stuff for the interior of the apartment -- chairs and tables and a TV and other stuff -- but wasn't really happy with them so I was in the process of redoing them.


----------

